# Steve Wynn on 60 Minutes



## Rickson9 (Apr 9, 2009)

"The casino mogul most responsible for taking Las Vegas to new heights of gaming and glitter talks to Charlie Rose about his spectacular success and the eye disease that's slowly robbing him of his ability to see the fruits of his labor. Catherine Olian is the producer."

http://www.cbsnews.com/video/watch/?id=4937742n


----------

